# Help on value for Jackson's Napa Soda



## David Osborn

My fiancee' has a brother who used to manage a storage unit complex in California. He found this pre-1900 Napa Soda in an abandoned unit. Values for similar in Kovels run 175.00 up to 800.00.  It does seems older than the stuff I'm finding in Nebraska. It does NOT have the word carbonated, something i saw on a newer looking bottle on eBay yesterday. Front face reads; Jackson's Napa Soda. Back reads; A Natural Mineral Water/ This bottle is never sold.  Bottom reads 710H.  Please help out, I need to know if its worth listing.


----------



## David Osborn

*Back side scan for Jackson's Napa Soda*

Here is back panel. Please help !


----------



## LaidBackJack

Of course I'm not any kind of expert, but I have three that look just like yours, & I found them to be worth about $15-20 to the right collector. That's what I was told by a collector who knows western sodas & mineral waters pretty well, and he didn't want mine.  I also have a full case of early crown-top Napa Sodas, but they're not hard to find at all.  I hope I'm wrong, and your Kovel's quote is right, because I kept the blobs...  For sure I'm going to watch this thread & find out.  Good luck..


----------



## David E

I find three, #1) Jackson Bottling Works Aqua  round crown cap 
 Lettering reads Jackson Bottling works and an intertwined "CP" in center.
 $2.00 to $5.00
 #2) Jackson's Napa Soda light green applied lip 7 1/4 " & 7" round crown top
 $2.00 to $4.00
 #3) Jackson's Napa Soda Springs 7 1/2"  round slender bottle with the name and place listed in the middle
 $6.00 to $8.00
 1993 Bottle Pricing Guide by Hugh Cleveland
 I do not trust this guys pricing.

 Dave


----------



## David Osborn

none of those sound like mine. This is not a crown top. Lettering seems ancient compared to others i've seen and much older than the photos of the last Napa on eBay.


----------



## David E

Hi David well in same book under Napa have
 Napa Soda Phil Caduc- Aqua or light green 7" and 7 1/2" Applied top Round.
 I don't know what the (Phil Caduc) means Value $6.00 to $10.00.
 Also there are two cobalts value $20.00 to $40.00
 Another David


----------



## harryr1961

Here is one I dug in California.  It appears to be different from the ones posted.  Any ideas on the value?


----------



## cyberdigger

I bought one off the bay last year, it went cheap, and I was informed it's pretty common, but the embossing is different on yours.. actually mine looks like the one at the beginning of this thread. In other words, I have no idea..[]


----------



## jays emporium

Jackson's Napa Soda Springs Blob Top Bottle

 Here is a blob top pretty similar that sold for $16.  I don't think an aqua one would be worth much more than that.  Cobalt, yes.
 [/align]


----------



## Lordbud

Very very common in California. The blob top examples in the style pictured at the beginning of the thread were made up at least until the TOC. If you could find a collector who wanted one I'd say $10 on a good day. Harry's and Jay's examples are somewhat older variants, Western blown and usually in the "fire aqua" glass color. Green or blue examples would bring a pretty nice price; aqua examples a modest $20 or so. IMO![] Here is a picture of my example found in SF a while back.


----------



## harryr1961

Thanks!  I saw one embossed Vallejo that went for 700$ on American Bottle Auctions.  I knew I couldn't be that lucky!  Here are some more from that dig.  From L-R, Enterprise Soda Works, S.F., California Soda Works-Eagle, San Francisco Soda Works, Pioneer Soda Works, W in shield, Pioneer Soda Works, shield, Standard Soda Works S.F., and E.G. Lyons & Co. Ess. Jamaica Ginger, S. F.  I'll part with any one of them for a fair price!Counting from left, 3 and 5 have some lip damage-chipping.  The Jamaica Ginger is perfect.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## sloughduck

pictures please


----------



## CALDIGR2

David, your Napa Soda is post-1900, likely 1900-06. It is the last mold type for the Jackson blob soda. Embossed, tooled Crowns followed. The earliest, like Lordbud's dates from 1875-84. A very similar, but more neatly embossed was used from 1885-1899. All are quite common and none bring more than 20-25 bucks unless colored Green and blue examples command $$$. Phil Caduc was an agent for Jackson in Sacramento from 1973 to 1881. His bottles are also very common despite being nearly 30 yrs older.


----------



## harryr1961

*Pics for Sloughdog*



> From L-R, Enterprise Soda Works, S.F., California Soda Works-Eagle, San Francisco Soda Works, Pioneer Soda Works, W in shield, Pioneer Soda Works, shield, Standard Soda Works S.F., and E.G. Lyons & Co. Ess. Jamaica Ginger, S. F. I'll part with any one of them for a fair price!Counting from left, 3 and 5 have some lip damage-chipping. The Jamaica Ginger is perfect. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trccscott

Are there any bonus $$$ for amber/green swirls or are these bottles just universally detested?


----------



## trccscott

Close Up


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  trccscott
> 
> Are there any bonus $$$ for amber/green swirls or are these bottles just universally detested?


 [] Actually there are some collectors that do like those swirly bottles, and yours is nice, there was an article on swirly glass on the western bitters news site awhile back......


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: David Osborn
> 
> . Values for similar in Kovels run 175.00 up to 800.00.[/IMG]


 
 One should never trust Kovels for bottle values.


----------



## CALDIGR2

The Kovels have never taken info from Western diggers and collectors to heart, instead preferring to march to their own drum beats. Their "prices" are totally whacked and not to be taken seriously.

 trccscott, your example is an earlier variant, but there is no $$$ for any Jackson's, except maybe cobalt blue or deep green. More like $$ is reality.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal

As common as they generally are, after digging in Cal for 40 years this is the only one I ever dug whole. Came from a 90's pit with unusual mineral water lip. Found an obscure listing from Kovells in the 70's for $50. Figure time caught up to their price by now, I would hope!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal

a closer look....


----------

